# Which Bar and Chain Stihl 028



## Keg (Dec 9, 2009)

Hello,
I am new to this site and I have a newbie question which has probably been covered but I am unable to locate the answer by searching the threads.
I recently found a very clean Stihl 028 which runs wonderfully.You can tell by looking however that someone has gotten the bar and chain very hot, they need replacing.It looks like someone ran it without bar oil or kept cutting when chain dulled.The sprocket is OK but could use replacing.
I would like to replace the bar and chain but I cant find any info on which bar and chain I need.The only thing I see on the old bar is the numbers 371TC with 6817 stamped under that.The chain only has the number 20 stamped on the links.
Does anyone have advice?


----------



## rickyrooster (Dec 9, 2009)

Welcome to AS. If you are planning replacing your sprocket as well as your bar and chain, youve got quite a few options. The stihl bar # your saw requires will start with 3003. The oregon # will be D025. You can run .325 or 3/8 chain on this saw. .050 and .063 are the most used chain gages. I run a .325-.063 x 74DL on mine with a 18" bar. 16" or 18" bars are the most common for this size saw. You also might want to check to see if your saw is getting oil to the chain when you replace it. You may have a problem with your pump. Good luck. Rick!


----------



## Stihlcutter (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah,you have it all pretty much right.If you mod that muffler meaning gut the internals in the muffler and drill out some holes.You could se about a 15-20% power differnece and pack about a 20in bar on thaat bad boy.See this link attached. This is the only link ive found explaining how to do it to specificaly your saw the 028. Let me know if you have anymore questions.
www.#########.info/f40/my-stihl-ms-...l+028+mod&hl=en&rlz=1T4ADBS_enUS270US270&um=1

Anthony.C


----------



## R DeLawter (Dec 18, 2009)

*028 muffler mod*

I am also interested in the 028 muffler mod but the link does not come up.


----------



## Stihlcutter (Dec 18, 2009)

R DeLawter said:


> I am also interested in the 028 muffler mod but the link does not come up.



So the pound # should be #########.com


----------



## oldsaw (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd run a 16/.325. That's what Dad has and it works very well.


----------



## Kogafortwo (Dec 18, 2009)

The 028 muffler is really simple on the inside. Just a couple of bafles. I drilled holes in the first baffle at the port and at the last baffle right before the screen. I will do more sometime when I try porting or putting a 46mm P&C on it.

I have seen a nice thread on the 028 muffler mod but can't find it now. Maybe somebody else will.

I run a 16" bar with 0.325 / 0.63 / 67 link on my 028 WB. A friend gave me a bent 20" bar that I straightened out and deburred. It's mounted up with a chain but I haven't cut with it yet. I don't think it will pull when the full bar is buried, maybe with the big bore kit it would. One day...


----------



## teacherman (Dec 18, 2009)

oldsaw said:


> I'd run a 16/.325. That's what Dad has and it works very well.



Agreed. Perfect combination for hardwoods and the saw will pull with authority.


----------



## Stihlcutter (Dec 18, 2009)

R DeLawter said:


> I am also interested in the 028 muffler mod but the link does not come up.



go to Google then go to images,type in stihl 028 mod and lookfor a pic with like five stihl saws stacked on a wood pile and it should be on the first page.look and that website and it will give yoiu instructions and everything.pics and all.

Anthony.C


----------



## SpaayDawg (Dec 18, 2009)

*028WB and 028S*

I've had the chance so own two of the 028 versions. 16" 3/8 full comp on the woodboss, and 18" 3/8 full comp on the Super. They're great saws, moderate power and nice and light after the tree is on the ground. Enjoy it whatever you do!!


----------

